# 18x9.5 225/45/18 on a mk4?



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a set of 225/45/18 tires sitting around and am about to pick up some 18x9.5 all around wheels. Maybe 18x8.5 fronts...
Just wondering and looking for pics of a 225/45 and/or what size tires are recommended for a car lowered on coils

Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Those are not going to work. Maybe 225/40/18 in the rear, but if you are lowered you will need 215/40/18 or 205/40/18


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was thinking 225/40s all around and use 18x8.5 in the front? I just really want to be able to rotate tires. I have a free set of 225/45 so that's why I asked...
225/40 is too big for the fronts? 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

225/40/18 is the stock size. It depends on the et of the 18x8.5 and 9.5 and how low you are and if rubbing bothers you?


----------

